# FAQ Tips > Tipps und Tricks >  UNIX-Onlinebuch für Einsteiger

## Apoll

Hallo,

Ich hoffe, ich schreibe hier nichts, was nicht eh schon jeder kennt. Jedenfalls hab ich in der Suchfunktion nichts gefunden:

http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/unix_guru/

Vom Titel nicht abschrecken lassen. Ist ein wirklich nettes Buch, an komplette Einsteiger gerichtet. Danach werden allerdings tiefgreifendere Themen behandeltm, wie der Aufbau von Netzwerken und Systemadministration...

Viel Spass!

----------


## ThorstenS

Da will ich doch noch 2 Stück nachschieben:
Linux - Wegweiser zur Installation & Konfiguration 

Linux - Wegweiser für Netzwerker 

Englische Bücher sind auch noch hier: http://www.oreilly.de/openbook/

----------


## Apoll

Und zum Schluss die Krönung:  :Wink:  

http://www.onlinetutorials.de

Da gibt es wirklich gute Tutorials und Onlinebücher zu den bekanntesten Programmiersprachen.
Ist auf alle Fälle einen Besuch wert!

----------

